# Beware Con Man - Paul Greaves -Maxey cages



## Mouse Man (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi all

Just want to warn you to beware of Paul Greaves of Bradford. In February this year I sent him £252 for some maxey cages and carriers, he took my money but did not send any cages. After waiting about 2 months I emailed him but he did not reply. I have emailed lots of times since then with no reply. I have left messages on his website, left voice mail messages and text messages but he has not replied.

Do not send him any money.

If he has ripped you off let me know.

Martin


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That's such a shame.

I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i really dont understand how someone can do that to another person


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

That's ridiculous D:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Very sorry if this is the case for you,however Paul Greaves is no longer active on here and does not keep mice any more and hasn't for a while.


----------

